# Leaving Tomorrow For 10 Days!



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

We leave Friday for our first big vacation in the OB...10 days in Myrtle Beach! We are so excited!! We plan on trying to make it to Knoxville, Tn and stay at the Newport KOA. Hopefully they can accomadate us for an overnite w/o reservations. Saturday a.m. we plan on checking out the Smokies before finishing the trip in. Any suggestion for this part of our trip? DH wants to travel with fridge off, so that will be about 9 hours on Fri. Think we'll be okay?

Traded in the Durango for on 03 Suburban LT and it is so comfy! I actually can't wait to relax in it for the long trip! We were worried about the wheel base and how safe it would be driving that far pulling with the Durango. Even though we now have a car payment for the first time since DH and I were married, we can travel with some peace of mind!

If anyone knows of any great seafood places in Myrtle Beach, let us know. We have never been there, so point us in the right direction! Also have 2 girls to keep busy (8 and 6)but that shouldn't be a problem Meg (8) and I have already printed off a chart with high and low tides so we can "beat everyone" to the good shells!

See ya when we get back! action

The Chacs


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Only suggestion is to have a great time.

Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Chacs

Where are you staying in Mytle Beach? We are leaving next Friday and going to stay at WillowTree. 
http://www.willowtreervr.com/home/home.asp
Have a great trip!!

Will


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

DH wants to travel with fridge off, so that will be about 9 hours on Fri. Think we'll be okay?

No...probably not. Food will be warm in 9 hours. No harm in traveling with the fridge on (using propane). That's what they are built for. Shut off before arriving at the fuel station, however.

Randy


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Lots of differing opinions but we always travel with our fridge on.

If you are travelling I-40 in TN you will probably not want to take Highway 66 & 441 to Smokey Mtn NP. This is not a good route to pull a trailer- too much congestion.

Have a great trip!

-Matt


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Ditto on the gas station info.

We have tried cooling the fridge prior to travel and then using several! cold packs to keep it cool during the days travel, It didn't work







. The food got warm.







Now we travel with the fridge on, so far, everything has been great.

Best of luck with whatever you choose to do.










Dreamtimers


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the advice! We will now travel with the fridge on. Great advice on 66 in TN, a friend who lived in Knoxville told us to stay away from there!

We are staying at the Myrtle Beach KOA in a deluxe site. We decided on this after some research and hearing a lot about "parking lots" on the beach. I hope we are not disappointed but I think it will be fine







.

Now if I can get everything packed!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

have a great trip









darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a wonderful time....relax, enjoy and have fun. sunny

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great and safe trip and lots of Fun








Don


----------

